# Alright...What's the verdict?..2 flush or not to flush?



## cmd420 (Sep 14, 2009)

I was reading a different thread about flushing in an Ebb system that turned into a thread about whether to flush or not...


I do and was told by someone sampling my first grow that I should have flushed longer..and he was right, I only flushed for like 5 days


.....that being said, how could he have known? if there was no benefit from flushing? 


The flip side is what someone on the other thread said:"mother nature doesn't stop feedin' em..why should I?" hard to argue with that logic....


help!!!


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2009)

Mother Nature was not worried about taste when smoked...there are things that you can do that MN wld not to improve the taste and quality of the smoke...flushing properly happens to be one of them....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> I was reading a different thread about flushing in an Ebb system that turned into a thread about whether to flush or not...
> 
> 
> I do and was told by someone sampling my first grow that I should have flushed longer..and he was right, I only flushed for like 5 days
> ...



If your bud was not cured, the "taste test" has little validity, IMO...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 14, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If your bud was not cured, the "taste test" has little validity, IMO...


 
IMO This is the key to taste  "CURING" not flushing.


----------



## cmd420 (Sep 15, 2009)

Good point Ham.....gotcha, flushing AND curing....thx


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 15, 2009)

:baby: 'sup Superbaby? :baby:

If you have a buildup of synthetic ferts in your soil it will require a flush no matter how much curing your do...   I'll bet most of us have had weed that does that snap! crackle! pop! snap! and metallic taste from overfed buds that weren't flushed adequately.  Yucky!  If you feed you plants with organic amendments and/or nutes IME it requires very little or no flushing...

Peace!


----------



## meds4me (Sep 15, 2009)

I would have to agree. My "friend" grows and does not flush his DWC and most of the time you can get that snap, crackle, pop.I  grow completely organically and water the last week plus and i dont get that silly biznatch...~


----------



## aplaisia (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm not sure what the snap crackle and pop is from but I'm sure it could be from a few sources:

1. The flint from your lighter
2. The nitrogen containing compounds (understand the nitrating principle in manufacture of e*pl0s1ves)
3. Gas pockets

These are just a few possibilities. 

I believe the reason we should flush is so the plant will use its' stored nutrients. Most importantly is the sugars. If you flush the system you will remove many of the precursory nutrients from entering the plant. Therefore you will push the plant into consuming its' stored nutes.

Nature did not concern itself with preperations for human consumption. Older generations did not concern themselves with the health concerns. Now we can sit around and consume cannabis around the clock and we should be concerned with health issues. The more you make the plant mobilize its' stored nutrients from the lower leaves to maintain new growth and development the better. 

I believe this is a good idea and should be practiced by any mass producers. Not for the taste but instead for reducing stored chemistry within the plant.


----------



## D3 (Sep 18, 2009)

Flush or clear your grow. It does make a BIG difference.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello CMD420.

Your sampling friend was very astute... or full of you know what.  Most people would tell you 5 days is plenty of time for flushing.

Do what I did.  I couldn't get a straight answer to the flushing question.  I flushed half my plants, and did not flush the rest.

And since then I know what to do (and what not to do) when harvest time nears.  Trust your own judgement.

Good luck to you.


----------



## se3dl3ss (Sep 18, 2009)

it is a real good ideal to flush at let 2 week before harvest but i have a friend that doesn't flush. we have talked about this for sometime now and i cant say that his weed does or doesnt taste any different but i think it has to do wit his fertlizters (house & garden) this stuff is good i just started using it and i can say i have seen the inprovement in my plants but i think the reason why he dont have to flush is cuz of drip clean a product of house & garden it clams it form a bond wit the nuts in the soil


----------



## Pepper (Sep 22, 2009)

I was told today by an *old timer* that I should feed the plants untill they are ready to harvest, 7 to 10 days before harvest time only feed the plants organic nutes. DO NOT harvest on time insted shut the lights off but keep everything else running with a constant temp of 65 to 68 degrees humidity at less than 50%, and do not allow the plants to get any light but a green light wile taking care of the garden, empty the rez (hydro) and fill it with plain water + clearex, and do that for 4 days everyday new water + clearex then for another 2 to 3 days do the same thing empty the rez everyday but use ONLY plain water NO clearex, then harvest the crop. Basicly the plants are in the dark for 1 wk during the flushing process. The *old timer* told me that this is the best way to flush the plants and by keeping them alive in the dark with cool temps for 1 wk the buds get harder, more potent, and sweeter, I'm trying his method out myself soon


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 22, 2009)

I really don't mean to insult anyone, but the misconceptions of how a plant uses nutrients of any kind are rampant in this thread.

I'm sorry, but plants don't work that way.

If you're going to grow weed for awhile, and have the time, go to your local college and enroll in a Botany 101 course. It'll open your eyes and make you stop the flushing nonsense.

The flushing is unnecessary, it actually harms the plant and lessens the amount of thc in the final product. FACTS.

The taste thing is in your mind. Do a Double Blind test and prove it to yourself.



Flush. If it makes you feel good and you believe all the stuff you're told, then just flush like crazy.

I give up.

Newbies, I'm sorry. I'm done with this entire flushing thing.


----------



## cmd420 (Sep 23, 2009)

You know what I DON"T hear? Not one person swears by flushing, but most true veterans (above) say it don't matter...

what the veterans DO swear by is curing..nuff said...

good enough for me...and thx for the help AGAIN!!


----------

